# Disney names Hawaii Resort VP



## jmatias (Jun 17, 2008)

Just read this on Pacific Business News site:


Walt Disney Parks and Resorts has brought in a 20-year veteran to serve as vice president of the club and resort to be built in Hawaii.

Djuan Rivers has been named vice president of Disney Vacation Club and Resort, Hawaii.

Rivers, who has relocated to Hawaii, will work with the community and business and government leaders as the 21-acre oceanfront property is built at Ko Olina Resort.

Rivers has helped open nine resorts in Florida and Paris. He has held various other leadership positions and most recently served as vice president of new business development for Walt Disney Parks and Resorts.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## SDKath (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, he sounds experienced.  I hope he addresses all of the important issues (such as relationship with the community, the homeless population, the environmental impact), not just the actual building process.  

Katherine


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 26, 2008)

SDKath said:


> Wow, he sounds experienced.  I hope he addresses all of the important issues (such as relationship with the community, the homeless population, the environmental impact), not just the actual building process.
> 
> Katherine



Its Disney, of course he will support the surrounding community.


----------



## WDWLVR (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm glad that Disney named someone with so much experience in the Disney organization to head this up.  To me that means it really is on track.


----------

